# Could be NSFW... CF doing the job in A-Stan



## Pete031 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hopefully I haven't posted this yet.... It's pretty funny, let it run and get the initial song out of the way.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iDHkKzRy7M&feature=related"]YouTube - canadian pte's (wht we do!)[/ame]


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 23, 2008)

Now that some funny Shit right there!!


----------



## pardus (Mar 23, 2008)

I never understood why American Armies burn their waste :uhh: dig a friggen hole.


----------



## JBS (Mar 23, 2008)

> I never understood why American Armies burn their waste




It could fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## pardus (Mar 23, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> It could fall into the wrong hands.



This guy was eating peanuts...


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 23, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I never understood why American Armies burn their waste :uhh: dig a friggen hole.




When were deployed(In Lebanon anyway) we hired a local with a container truck called the Honey wagon! lol. they would collect our Shit and  spread it in the fields( brings a hwhloe new meaning to Fartilizer! lol


We would burn the paper using the same system as above.


----------



## car (Mar 23, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> This guy was eating peanuts...



Mmmmmm, corn and peppers!


----------



## Pete031 (Mar 23, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I never understood why American Armies burn their waste :uhh: dig a friggen hole.



Because when you are in a small FOB or firebase, for an extended period of time, you run out of places to dig. Also, the rock of A-Stan isin't always the best digging.


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 23, 2008)

yah, jungle boy, how many holes can you dig inside the wire till you're doubledigging a fucking hole, eh eh?

it's a 5-1 ratio for better burning of diesel to mogas and it's better to get some stirrage in before you light the fucker off anyway. that and a wet bandana over the mouth so you don't inhale the damn shitsmoke.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry, I have a rule against watching anything that starts off with, "Canada Rules."


----------



## Pete031 (Mar 23, 2008)

Alrighty then.....


----------



## pardus (Mar 23, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> Because when you are in a small FOB or firebase, for an extended period of time, you run out of places to dig. Also, the rock of A-Stan isin't always the best digging.





rangerpsych said:


> yah, jungle boy, how many holes can you dig inside the wire till you're doubledigging a fucking hole, eh eh?



Rocks etc... I understand, though thats what engineers are for...

You only need one hole, it'll last years, called a long drop, needs to be kinda deep though...

But yeah I get the point, sucks to be a Private! 



Marauder06 said:


> Sorry, I have a rule against watching anything that starts off with, "Canada Rules."




:doh: lol


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 24, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Rocks etc... I understand, though thats what engineers are for...



legs get engineers...


----------



## pardus (Mar 24, 2008)

rangerpsych said:


> legs get engineers...



Rangers have engineers ;)


----------

